# Crate Size (42 or 48?)



## AMaeB (Dec 10, 2010)

I need to buy a crate (I will be getting a sturdy wire crate) but I'm not sure if I should go with the 42" or the 48"? If it helps, I will be getting a female and her mom is around 80 pounds and dad is around 90-100 pounds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The bigger the better.

GSD's are big dogs and they need alot of room.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

If you have the space and money then I would buy the 48. This way she can spread out more inside it when she is an adult. However I have a 42 inch one and that is big enough for my 75 pound female, she just cant stretch out. So if I were to do it again I would buy the biggest.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag is an 80lb male, and can fit into a 36" for a few hours if need be for travel. He has a 48" at home that he snoozes in and is comfortable in, but at night he only uses about half of it (because it's wider) so he curls up in the back. I honestly think he'd be just fine in a 42", and if you're getting a female that should be smaller anyway, I would go with a 42".


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I just upgraded Jake to a 48" and now use my 42" in the back of SUV. I would go with the 48" and not have to buy another one......just be sure it has a divider so the pup can grow into it.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 42" for Jamie at the time no stores around me carried the 48". She hopefully won't get as big as Victor or I will have to upgrade her. Victor can fit into Jamie's crate but he is so tall that his ears stick out of the top. The Tractor Supply near me finally got a 48" so I got that size for Victor he loves it and has plenty of room. He can stand up/sit comfortably and no ears sticking out of the top.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have both sizes...Brody likes the bigger one though


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 42" for my 25.5", 70 lb female. She likes it fine and goes in on her own.
If you have the room get a 48" but I think 42 would be just fine.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the 42" would be fine but the 48" would provide more stretch room. We have the 48" for all 3 dogs and they're content but i think they'd be fine with smaller.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

All of mine have 48" crates in the house...except Ike who has a 54" crate


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I have a 75 lb male 24 inches at the shoulder and we have a 42" crate. He can turn around, stand up, stretch out, sit up just fine.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a 54" downstairs for during the day and a 48" in my bedroom for at night. I also used to have a 36" for the car but gave it away. 

Like others said, a 42" would work but the 48" is just a little roomier.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

48"


----------



## Earp (Nov 5, 2010)

My 80lbs male could fit in a 40" or 42", but he has a 48" with enough room to be comfortable. Wouldn't you want your dog not to be cramped. Especially if for longer periods of time???


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

"buy once cry once" 

buy the biggest you can, use a divider until they are big enough


----------



## AMaeB (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I think I've decided a 48" is the way to go! "Buy one, cry once" indeed!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My 70 pound female had a 42" since she was a puppy, but she was starting to get a little crammed so i upgraded her to the 48".

Just get the 48" with a divider and adjust as they grow.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta is 70 pounds and about 24.5 inches at the shoulder at 7 months old. Her mom was 80 pounds and her dad 115. She can still fit into the 42" crate but she can barely turn around. Even so, she doesn't balk at going in, but we only use it now occasionally.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

The bigger is better. They can stretch out. I got 2 I think 54 or 48, but they are huge. I had two 42's early on. Some guy gave it to my mom. He use to have great danes.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I have a 42" for my dog. He is male and 77lbs. He doesn't really stand it it, but when he sits his ears get scrunched. He doesn't seem to have an issue, as he uses it mostly for sleeping. He seems to be able to stretch out decently in it.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey JKlatsky 
How's the 54" working out... I was going to purchase it but its huge. My gsd ear sticks out of the 48" but he has plenty of room... I was thinking of getting the 54" for summer time outing since he likes the sun... (my back yard is not fenced in)


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My male is about 24" at the shoulder and should have a 42" for comfort but does fine in a 36" indoors-he weighs 60-62lbs; my female is 26" at the shoulder and has a 42" and she is 73lbs, she is very comfy in her crate. They both has larger plastic crates for travel in the truck, to go to training as they spend lots of time in them. The wire crates in the house are for resting, for short periods when I am away, and for eating(raw). The rest of the time, the doors are open for them to use at their own will.


----------

